# Yellow bile



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, only been back a day and I have a concern! Jasper is happy and eating well but every so often he sicks up a yellow bile. Usually in a morning. After this episode he isn't sick again????? Anyone know what might be causing it? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's when their stomachs are empty in a morning, that's why you'll tend not to find it later in the day...Fergus does it a lot x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks, I wondered if it was because he hadn't been to toilet as he's a monkey for looking outside and scooting back to bed! I'm not overly worried just a bit puzzled x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Who can blame him on such a cold day ...go and join him


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I did, lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My two do it about once a week. I freaked out at first thinking they got into something in their morning walk with daddy but now I just ignore it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mine would get up at 3am and do it. I pushed their last feeding an hour later and that seemed to help.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

What a strange coincidence. Barney did this for the first time this morning - twice on the stair carpet!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady used to do this often, a nice treat right before bed seems to have helped alot! it is a common problem with boxers too, they just break their food down so fast, that they get a really empty tummy and then the acids come up.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Gisgo used to often have this so now we give him a small handful of kibble just before bedtime and he has not done it since.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm going to try giving him a few biscuits before bed 😊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It definitely helps, Poppy has a bit of supper now herself (she's not the greatest eater so there's usually something there) and I add more if she empties it, good luck.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh I've noticed it with the Lola in the morning too.. Don't worry too much. I give her a small amount of kibble after her last toilet just so her tummy isn't completely empty.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ooops he threw all his tea and breakfast up this afternoon! Nothing the other end though, yet!! I just gave him a bit of scrabbled egg for tea. See what he's like tomorrow. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, maybe he's having a bit of a sensitive phase, hope he's ok tomorrow.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Came down to a tiny bit if bile this morning. He seems happy though with solid poo! Will see what he's like and take him to vets if it keeps happening x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Ooops he threw all his tea and breakfast up this afternoon! Nothing the other end though, yet!! I just gave him a bit of scrabbled egg for tea. See what he's like tomorrow. X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Scrabbled egg? Which word did he get and how many points?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get well soon Jasper. :hug:


----------

